# Alienware M11X R1 to R3 webcam driver issue



## neotheone (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's the scoop... I modded my laptop to the M11X R3, everything is the R3 except for the LCD screen/webcam. That is the problem.

Device Manager shows the webcam as "uknown device".

Option 1 is install the R3 webcam driver pack and you'd think it would work, however, it doesn't see the hardware it expects "the R3 LCD screen/webcam" so it doesn't install the driver.

Option 2 is install the R1 webcam driver pack...same problem occurs, it says that it doesn't see the hardware it expects (assuming that it's seeing R3 hardware) and doesn't install.

My question is simple, because really all I want is a generic webcam driver file. Does anyone recommend, suggest where I might be able to get a generic driver file for the webcam? Second does anyone know what kind of camera is in these? I'd think a creative, but that's guessing.

Thanks for advance on anyone who can help me resolve this. And as an added incentive, if you do help me figure it out, I'll Paypal you $10.:dance:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Device Manager and post the hardware id for the "unknown device"



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## neotheone (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Hardware Ids

Value is:

ACPI\SMO8800
*SMO8800

Don't see a VEN_ or DEV_ as you mentioned under my Unknown device Properties... 

Let me know what further to check...Thanks so far appreciate it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is that the only unknown device?



> ACPI\SMO8800
> *SMO8800


This appear to be the Freefall sensor here


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you installed the *Dell Device | Alienware Command Center* ?

You can find this under Applications on the Dell driver site.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 9, 2012)

@ Makinu1der2. I did try and install it yes, however as mentioned it seems to be confused by the mix of the R3 hardware (ie the motherboard and everything else) excluding the LCD/Camera setup. You get everything installed except webcam drivers.

and yes that is the only unknown device.. I can send you screen shots of anything if you want...

It really is an odd deal. That's why I'm thinking if I can just get a generic camera driver, I should be good.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually that's a good call on that unknown...It was the freefall sensor...Wow so ***???? Any thoughts on reversing this....Maybe uninstall the Command Center again and re-install for the R3 model. It just seems hard to imagine there being any difference with a webcam between these models. I suppose it is possible that a ribbon going onto the motherboard isn't seated well....thoughts?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah i would check the web cam cable connections. move the screen open and close do you here a sound like when a usb device is plugged in?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Trace the cable from the webcam to the motherboard making sure it is not damaged and seated properly.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok guys...I'll get back to you once I've checked that out..Thanks again for all the additional advice..Sometimes stuff can be over looked, that's why I sought out some more expertise


----------



## Rocker426 (Feb 28, 2013)

How hard was the R1 to R3 conversion?


----------

